# Two-Tone Amboyna Wedding Rings



## BangleGuy (Sep 14, 2013)

We tried to make it to the RMWT wood turning symposium today, but it was cancelled due to the water running everywhere in Northern Colorado, kind of a bummer. Here are a pair of rings we made for the show. This is some premium Two-Tone Amboyna Burl with some awesome figure and coloration. There's Amboyna and then there's AMBOYNA! 

These are size 8 and size 11, finished with EEE and a light coat of tung oil. The metal is 316 SS. C&C welcome! Thanks for looking, Eric

[attachment=30992][attachment=30991]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice Eric


----------



## DKMD (Sep 14, 2013)

Those are really cool!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> finished with _*EEE*_ and a light coat of tung oil. _*C&C*_ welcome!



What is EEE and C&C? I might have to add them to my acronyms list....


And....those rings look GGGRRRREEEEAT!! I really like stainless...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)

Eric those are very cool. Usually it's difficult to find a wood with enough going on to look good on so small a canvas but you found some, and did it justice! Well done. 


Marc, 
EEE is an expression of fright often but not always followed by "gads". Probably said it whenever they drove through the flood waters.  

It's also a wood polishing wax made by U-Beaut Enterprise. 

C&C = comments and critique.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2013)

Sharp rings!


----------



## SENC (Sep 14, 2013)

Please don't post things like this. I don't wear a wedding ring (never worn any type of jewelry), but my wife knows how I am about wood and if she ever saw these she might get the idea that I would wear something like these (and I just might). Beautiful work!


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I had fun making these and I am enjoying wearing mine. I do find that I take it off before I wash my hands, just cause it's too pretty to get wet. I have been wearing a different Amboyna ring for two months, and washing/showering with it on. It does ok, but the finish is not near as nice as it was when I first made it. 

You just gotta love the wild woods we can use on this small of an item!!!   Snakewood is coming up next


----------

